# Track improvement



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Expanded track from a u-shape to a big circle to widen the curves 

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet, 

Room for a pool in the middle? 

Gavin


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Should be smoooooth.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, what a great space for a layout!! Look at all that potential!! Very nice!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

That will look real nice with those looong trains, I noticed with the shorter curves it does not look as nice on my layout, I wish I had the room to do that. That really makes it look more realistic. great job Ron.

Tom H


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, that looks just great. Trains should run much more smoothly...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think there is more track in the second loop than my entire railway, very nice!


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a nice big setup! 
Have any diagrams?? 
-Ray


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ron has always been one of my train Hero's, lots of room,
Plenty of track, and it just looks Great


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ron 
Show them the machinery that you used to make this. This is really something you guys should see. I think it is a really great way to go about a perfect base ta build on. There is a lesson to be learned


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Ron, that looks fantastic. I hope I can make a trip out there sometime.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron, in that area, how do you handle drainage? Do you get any significant erosion? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg

I think that is lake HOLLY. It is a seasonal lake. It's like a water feature with out the work.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah gotcha JJ! 

I have no idea what his rainfall is, but did not see any culverts to allow water away from the raised earth roadbed. 

If it is staying, it must be a pretty good percentage of rock to earth, like our DG (decomposed granite) here in Sandy Eggo. 

Greg


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for all of the comments. This is the very back side of my layout out towards the sage brush for those of you who have visited. I tore out the track to make the curves wider and added dirt to make the loop more interesting. After I tore out the track, brought the dirt in by tractor, and packed as much as I could with the tractor, rented a compactor for half a day. The two pictures already posted showed the finished track after I had added weed fabric, ballast and levelled the track. The following are pictures from the begining of the current project. We do not have a water problem since this is high desert area with about eight inches of rain per year.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, love that last shot Ron, looks GREAT! Tell Holly I said that!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Ron! 

That sure explains a lot of things. Is the weed fabric just for weeds, or to help stop the ballast from migrating down into the dirt? 

I wish I had your wide open spaces! 

Greg


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Gregg It is for both but mostly to keep ballast from disappering into roadbed. 
I don't have an overall diagram.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sir that last shot is the real thing. Now that is some wide open space. Hope you don't have dust storms. Looks like a man made lake could fit right in. Later RJD


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

No lakes or water features as it just brings more deer in. Do have a small pond but keep it empty except when visitors are coming then drain it after.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, never get tired of those pics, such a nice view. tell Holly thanks!

Tom H


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

First run on new loop


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Dat's nice!


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I need to relocate


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ron, 
You got it now. Nice work!


----------

